# Belicheat accusing the Broncos of cheating



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 20, 2014)

The typically tight-lipped Bill Belichick didn't hold back Monday when asked about the performance of Denver Broncos receiver Wes Welker.

Welker, the former Patriots pass-catcher, laid a vicious block on Aqib Talib in Sunday's AFC title game that sent the New England cornerback to the locker room and out of the contest for good.

"One of the worst plays I've seen," said Belichick. "It was a deliberate play by the receiver to take out Aqib. No attempt to get open."

The Patriots coach didn't have much to say about Welker's block in the minutes after New England's 26-16 loss to Denver, but he told reporters Monday that he "went back and watched it."



http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap200...was-deliberate


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

Just saw his comments on tv and blew coffee out my nose cause I was laughing so hard


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 20, 2014)

hahahaha having peyton might as well be cheating. go broncos!!!!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Belicheat has a hard time accepting defeat


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 20, 2014)

yeah he had the dynasty


----------



## Sk306 (Jan 20, 2014)

... I fail to see how a play that was ILLEGAL, according to official NFL rules, that took out arguably the best player on the defensive side of the ball early in the game, is cheating? It was a missed call, and illegal play. They lost fair and square, no arguing that... but I would say his statement is quite accurate. Welker's actions definitely look intentional in my opinion. Before anybody asks, Yes, I am a Patriots fan.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, this is certainly ironic because belichick won several Super Bowls by cheating, and when they were caught, nothing was done.

Stealing the other teams signs for years, and winning many games where the other team said after the loss, "it seemed like they knew what we were going to do."

Sweet irony, indeed!


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 21, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Well, this is certainly ironic because belichick won several Super Bowls by cheating, and when they were caught, nothing was done.
> 
> Stealing the other teams signs for years, and winning many games where the other team said after the loss, "it seemed like they knew what we were going to do."
> 
> Sweet irony, indeed!



Even more ironic is not one super bowl win since spygate.


----------



## Beagler (Jan 21, 2014)

It would have been great if he threw out the phrase, "Read my lips" when whinning about cheating


----------

